
Will superintelligence emerge on the Web? - nickb
http://www.kurzweilai.net/meme/frame.html?main=/articles/art0629.html
======
xirium
"What could be a better mark of irreversible acceptance [of the Internet] than
adoption by the Amish? I was visiting some Amish farmers recently. They fit
the archetype perfectly: straw hats, scraggly beards, wives with bonnets, no
electricity, no phones or TVs, horse and buggy outside. They have an
undeserved reputation for resisting all technology, when actually they are
just very late adopters. Still, I was amazed to hear them mention their Web
sites."

I certainly hadn't considered the Amish as late adopters.

